# Holistic Tick Treatments?



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Hi yall, 
I've been pulling a lot of ticks off Gandalf lately, we love hiking in the woods but not all the things he brings home with him! Does anyone know of any holistic ways to repel ticks that actually work? Not worried about lyme we live in Florida. 
Thanks!


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Hi yall,
> I've been pulling a lot of ticks off Gandalf lately, we love hiking in the woods but not all the things he brings home with him! Does anyone know of any holistic ways to repel ticks that actually work? Not worried about lyme we live in Florida.
> Thanks!


Well, you should worry about Lyme. It's spreading and there are cases in Florida. It's also extremely prevalent in Pennsylvania. Research is also showing Lyme bacteria is now being found in fleas and mosquitoes. 
Holistically, essential oils repel fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

cloudpump said:


> Well, you should worry about Lyme. It's spreading and there are cases in Florida. It's also extremely prevalent in Pennsylvania. Research is also showing Lyme bacteria is now being found in fleas and mosquitoes.
> Holistically, essential oils repel fleas, ticks, and mosquitoes.


Uh oh I hadn't heard about that? We are in central FL, I haven't heard of any cases. What sort of essential oils, that seems kinda vague?


----------



## Bramble (Oct 23, 2011)

Cedar oil is the most common. Just beware that not all essential oils are the same and bottle labels can be misleading. The cheap ones often contain filler chemicals so less actual oil is in them, though they will often say 100% pure essential oil on the bottle, just means the whatever oil is in there is pure not that everything in the bottle is essential oil.

https://market.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/collections/bug-relief


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I believe it was hineni7(spelling!) who is always out in tick country doing SAR, swears by rose geranium oil.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

dogma13 said:


> I believe it was hineni7(spelling!) who is always out in tick country doing SAR, swears by rose geranium oil.


Awesome! Do you spritz it on the dog....? Or he eats it....?


----------



## cloudpump (Oct 20, 2015)

Ticks and Disease - UF/IFAS Extension
https://www.livestrong.com/article/259278-essential-oils-that-naturally-repel-fleas-ticks/


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

GandalfTheShepherd said:


> Awesome! Do you spritz it on the dog....? Or he eats it....?


It goes on the outside,lol!She actually tested it on a live tick.Yuck!The tick wouldn't go near it.You could PM her and ask for the formula.I'm 99% sure it was she who posted about it.


----------

